# Show us your Glashutte Originals



## mikeyc

GO makes gorgeous watches but they don't seem to get much exposure. Show us pics of your beautiful GOs!


----------



## celter

Here's mine:


----------



## Aquaracer1




----------



## blakey




----------



## mikeyc

blakey said:


> View attachment 696986


i was never too much of a fan of the Pano inverse but the stunning picture of yours has made me change my mind.


----------



## bar2020

Can't say enough good things about this company...


----------



## blakey

mikeyc said:


> i was never too much of a fan of the Pano inverse but the stunning picture of yours has made me change my mind.


Hehe... It's a beautiful piece and I am glad you like it. =)


----------



## phunky_monkey

I also was not the biggest fan of the Inverse, but I've definitely changed my mind upon viewing it further. Awesome piece that I'd love to own, congrats.


----------



## celter

phunky_monkey said:


> I also was not the biggest fan of the Inverse, but I've definitely changed my mind upon viewing it further. Awesome piece that I'd love to own, congrats.


I agree. However I can´t make up my mind if the Panoinverse or the Panomatic Lunar will be my next GO. I love them both.


----------



## phunky_monkey

They're my favourite GO's also, along with the Panomatic Counter and Seventies Pano Date. All fantastic pieces with their own appeal.

Either way I'm sure it will be an excellent choice!


----------



## OptionsTrdr

I have no idea how you guys take such good pictures, but here's mine:


----------



## blakey

OptionsTrdr said:


> I have no idea how you guys take such good pictures, but here's mine:


Good lighting I guess. I took it under the sun. =D

Nice watch btw.


----------



## blakey

celter said:


> I agree. However I can´t make up my mind if the Panoinverse or the Panomatic Lunar will be my next GO. I love them both.


Yes they are both excellent choice like what phunky said.

But I made my decision easier cos Panoinverse is unique to GO. Panomatic Lunar is similar to Lange 1 Moonphase which I am considering as well.


----------



## Bubblemunche

Here's mine, reporting in with its cousin:


----------



## gouverneur

Aquaracer1 said:


> View attachment 694124


What a beauty.


----------



## andsan

Anders


----------



## andsan

I forgot this old one


----------



## samanator

Seventies Pano Date...Blue dial


----------



## Bubblemunche

samanator said:


> Seventies Pano Date...Blue dial


I was never a fan of square-faced watches, but your pictures are making me do a re-think.


----------



## samanator

Bubblemunche said:


> I was never a fan of square-faced watches, but your pictures are making me do a re-think.


Generally I'm not either but for some reason the high end watches I like best are square faced.


----------



## phunky_monkey

At last, a wrist shot of the Seventies! They're few and far between from my research, great to see you with one Michael.

How are you finding it?


----------



## samanator

phunky_monkey said:


> At last, a wrist shot of the Seventies! They're few and far between from my research, great to see you with one Michael.
> 
> How are you finding it?


I'm really digging the modern retro look of the watch. I can't say enough about how well engineered the watch is. As I mentioned in the other thread I was able to remove three pins and move one link form one side of the watch to the other and then reinstall the pins and lock them in place in less than two minutes. The blue dial is like having a new watch every time you put it on. It really does seem to change colors every time I look at it. This is the GO that has repeatedly spoke to me since I first saw it. No regrets!


----------



## mikeyc

Here's a Senator Navigator Pano that I picked up a few months ago. Its really grown on me since and I think its a perfect casual watch.


----------



## SGexpat

Here are my GO's .. sorry I'm not a great photographer..


----------



## phunky_monkey

samanator said:


> I'm really digging the modern retro look of the watch. I can't say enough about how well engineered the watch is. As I mentioned in the other thread I was able to remove three pins and move one link form one side of the watch to the other and then reinstall the pins and lock them in place in less than two minutes. The blue dial is like having a new watch every time you put it on. It really does seem to change colors every time I look at it. This is the GO that has repeatedly spoke to me since I first saw it. No regrets!


Great to hear... and even more tempting as a purchase proposition!

Fantastic piece mate, well done.


----------



## Watcheroo

samanator said:


> I'm really digging the modern retro look of the watch. I can't say enough about how well engineered the watch is. As I mentioned in the other thread I was able to remove three pins and move one link form one side of the watch to the other and then reinstall the pins and lock them in place in less than two minutes. The blue dial is like having a new watch every time you put it on. It really does seem to change colors every time I look at it. This is the GO that has repeatedly spoke to me since I first saw it. No regrets!


I've been contemplating getting this watch. Same dial. Glad to hear that you're enjoying it. Anything you don't like about it?


----------



## Crmsnraider

Bubblemunche said:


> Here's mine, reporting in with its cousin:


Sweet!!! Lots of eye candy in this thread and this pic does justice, very nice matching pair.


----------



## Watcheroo

None of these are mine, but I'm thinking of picking up the GO Seventies model.

From a recent visit to a GO boutique:









































Cheers!


----------



## spytime

I wish I could own one someday...... Nice watch


----------



## uscmatt99

That Senator Diary is pretty cool, and quite the unique complication. It just adds to a growing list of GO's I want in my watch box.


----------



## drhr

love this one . . .


----------



## davidcalgary29

Bumping this thread -- I plan to purchase one next year and hope to see more beautiful pieces posted here to help assist me with my decision.


----------



## clonetrooper

I got this Navigator, in a trade, and I couldn't be happier. It's a beautiful watch an definitely a keeper. I just have to take some more pictures....


----------



## Mr.Kane

Jlc better watch out, GO is coming for that best deal in haute horology title...


----------



## Mr.Kane

SGexpat said:


> Here are my GO's .. sorry I'm not a great photographer..
> 
> View attachment 756996
> 
> View attachment 756998
> 
> View attachment 757000


You may not be a great photographer but ur one heck of a wactch collector...


----------



## andsan

I love my too!


----------



## SGexpat

Mr.Kane said:


> You may not be a great photographer but ur one heck of a wactch collector...


Thank you, and this gave me a big smile!


----------



## Atoning Unifex




----------



## ewdi

Just picked the Panomatic Lunar Beselworld 2012 from Swatch boutique in Japan. Apparently I was the first one to get it in Japan as dealer wont have it until september. 

Sent from my SC-06D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clonetrooper

That is a piece of beauty...Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## IGotId

ewdi said:


> Just picked the Panomatic Lunar Beselworld 2012 from Swatch boutique in Japan. Apparently I was the first one to get it in Japan as dealer wont have it until september.
> 
> Sent from my SC-06D using Tapatalk 2


Very nice! I wish the white face PML was available in XL...


----------



## Virt

http://i.imgur.com/R7sLs.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/7xyEE.jpg


----------



## We have all the time

Not sure whether this one counts, as it is from the time when it was the VEB Glashuetter Uhrenbetriebe GUB (& it doesn't look nearly as swanky as the other pictures posted), but it's a Glashuette...


----------



## sidestreaker

I don't own this but just sharing some pictures I took at a boutique while fiddling with one of my favourite manual watches. One day I intend to own one of Saxony's finest piece.

Cheers.


----------



## Omjlc

sidestreaker said:


> I don't own this but just sharing some pictures I took at a boutique while fiddling with one of my favourite manual watches. One day I intend to own one of Saxony's finest piece.
> 
> Cheers.


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## symplectic

I don't think there are any XL's any more in the Panomaticlunar lineup. At least, that's what I was told by the GO rep at Inside Basel/Geneva in LA. The new PML is slightly larger and has a thinner bezel, so its face is noticeably wider than the original PML's, removing the need for the XL version. That's why there is now a grey-dial version of the PML, which used to only be available in the XL.

Also, the face isn't quite white -- I think it was described as silver. It's not quite the same tone as the background of the date markers, as you can make out in the photo.


----------



## Virt

symplectic said:


> I don't think there are any XL's any more in the Panomaticlunar lineup. At least, that's what I was told by the GO rep at Inside Basel/Geneva in LA. The new PML is slightly larger and has a thinner bezel, so its face is noticeably wider than the original PML's, removing the need for the XL version. That's why there is now a grey-dial version of the PML, which used to only be available in the XL.
> 
> Also, the face isn't quite white -- I think it was described as silver. It's not quite the same tone as the background of the date markers, as you can make out in the photo.


I can't quite describe the face color. It's not white, it's not silver. It's some sort of silver-ish cream. All in all I think it's fantastic.


----------



## TFS

Here is mine. It's also my first post!


----------



## Christofle

Here is my first post also, pardon the yellow sleeve of my sweatshirt.
I have been lurking on here for over a year, but felt the need to contribute to this wonderful thread!


----------



## phunky_monkey

TFS said:


> Here is mine. It's also my first post!


Stunning!


----------



## heuerolexomega

For me if I ever buy a Glashütte Original it would have to be the Senator Chronometer. Just an amazing watch.








Does anybody owns this one?


----------



## aardvarkbark

Virt said:


> I can't quite describe the face color. It's not white, it's not silver. It's some sort of silver-ish cream. All in all I think it's fantastic.


What he said.


----------



## iim7v7im7

*My PML*

I have the older reference. The dial is white with silver capter rings. One of my favorites...


----------



## devaughnb

*Re: My PML*

I'm new to the club. Just bought this watch and loving it. Photos don't do it justice as the watch face is more a polished grey than a deep black. But my grail watch for the time being is still the Senator Sixties Chrono.

View attachment 985235
View attachment 985236


----------



## mark1958

*Re: My PML*

I really like the GO.. I have the Senator Chronometer --- and have a GO Panoreserve 40mm coming on Monday. I really like some of there chronographs.
View attachment 985249


----------



## devaughnb

*Re: My PML*



mark1958 said:


> I really like the GO.. I have the Senator Chronometer --- and have a GO Panoreserve 40mm coming on Monday. I really like some of there chronographs.
> View attachment 985249


Beautiful watch. GOs are so classy.


----------



## aardvarkbark

*Re: My PML*



heuerolexomega said:


> For me if I ever buy a Glashütte Original it would have to be the Senator Chronometer. Just an amazing watch.
> View attachment 943573
> 
> 
> Does anybody owns this one?


Just ordered mine from Rob at forum sponsor Topper last week. I believe this to be the Best Looking Watch Ever (though it could be better if it had brushed case sides like other models).


----------



## heuerolexomega

*Re: My PML*



aardvarkbark said:


> Just ordered mine from Rob at forum sponsor Topper last week. I believe this to be the Best Looking Watch Ever (though it could be better if it had brushed case sides like other models).


Congrats! good for you. It's a beautiful watch. I would say that's the best GO (IMHO), I wouldn't say "the best looking watch ever", unless I was buying it for me:-d
just kidding , I think it sits on the middle not a strict dress watch but it's not sporty either. If I could take AP out of my head, I would probably get this one for my next watch.
|>


----------



## aardvarkbark

*Re: My PML*



heuerolexomega said:


> Congrats! good for you. It's a beautiful watch. I would say that's the best GO (IMHO), I wouldn't say "the best looking watch ever", unless I was buying it for me:-d
> just kidding , I think it sits on the middle not a strict dress watch but it's not sporty either. If I could take AP out of my head, I would probably get this one for my next watch.
> |>


'BLWE' with the unsaid qualification 'IMO', of course!


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

*Re: My PML*

For those of you with a 2012 PML on croc, which I am supposed to receive in a Month , does the watch work with something else than suits? I am just a bit concerned on its versatility... Thanx!


----------



## Wound Up

*Re: My PML*

I visited the new Turbillon shop in Chicago this week to experience their eye candy first hand

While there I tried on a Senator 42 mm in red gold

Amazing watch

I loved how after the crown was pulled out, the second hand reset to 0 and that as you turn the crown, you can feel the stops for each minute

The finishing of the case and the mechanism was to a very high standard as well

Congratulations to you folks who own one of these


----------



## mark1958

*Re: My PML*

I like that feature about mine. Both of my GO watches -- the Senator and the Panoreserve 40mm keep excellent time. The senator is about +1 sec per day and the Panoresrve is about +1.5 sec per day.


----------



## aardvarkbark

*Re: My PML*

Hopefully, sergio65 will post his superior pic of same...

View attachment 1003324


----------



## Lemper

*Re: My PML*



aardvarkbark said:


> Hopefully, sergio65 will post his superior pic of same...
> 
> View attachment 1003324


The watch looks sweet man!


----------



## sergio65

*Re: My PML*

60' square chrono :-!

View attachment 1013398


View attachment 1013399


View attachment 1013400


Senator observer gray dial |>

View attachment 1013401


View attachment 1013403


View attachment 1013404


View attachment 1013406


View attachment 1013408


----------



## drewmcd24

*Re: My PML*



sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1013401




I love your Senator Observer. Do you mind if I ask what your wrist size is? I've never seen one in person, and I'm worried it would be way too big for me.


----------



## sergio65

*Re: My PML*

16.75 cm / 6.6 inches

the watch is quite large at 44mm but wears more like 42mm due to the thin case (12 mm) and short lugs. I found it a better fit for me than the IWC 5001 (the latter being way too thick).

some more pics

View attachment 1014050

fits under cuff, no problem

View attachment 1014051


but better show the full watch for a pic 

View attachment 1014052


----------



## drewmcd24

sergio65 said:


> 16.75 cm / 6.6 inches
> 
> the watch is quite large at 44mm but wears more like 42mm due to the thin case (12 mm) and short lugs. I found it a better fit for me than the IWC 5001 (the latter being way too thick).
> 
> some more pics
> 
> View attachment 1014050
> 
> fits under cuff, no problem
> 
> View attachment 1014051
> 
> 
> but better show the full watch for a pic
> 
> View attachment 1014052


Thanks for the info!

The dial layout on that watch is just about perfect, IMO. I love the big date and power reserve complications.

I'm glad you compared it to the IWC 5001. I love the way that watch looks in photos, but I'm always disappointed with how it fits. I've also tried the Portuguese hand wind, which has similar dimensions to your GO, and thought it was way too big on me. So, I'm glad to hear that it wears better than the 5001.


----------



## mtb2013

Here is my new PML.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

Same day, same model, same excitement I guess


----------



## sergio65




----------



## BusyTimmy

^ So nice!


----------



## samanator

Glashutte Original Senator Navigator Pono Date.


----------



## sergio65




----------



## toronto416

GO Senator Navigator Panorama Date:


----------



## Horoticus

70's Panodate


----------



## sergio65




----------



## i.bodster

My prize possession


----------



## Zuger




----------



## BusyTimmy

Gorgeous watches everyone!


----------



## aardvarkbark

Sen Chronometer courtesy of forum sponsor Topper...


----------



## Grand Psyko

Bumping this thread to show you my GO Seventies. What's not to like?



















Grand Psyko


----------



## tempocalypse

Really glad to have stumbled across this thread. Some truly stunning pictures here too. A great reference for anyone interested in GO watches.

Since its already been bumped I'll add some of my post 2012 redesign Panograph:

























more here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f381/glash%FCtte-original-panograph-detailed-pics-review-1054870.html


----------



## Nutty28

Here's mine:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plmilligan1968

My GO Sports Evolution GMT in it's presentation box.
GO make great watches.

Paul.


----------



## tanglewoodtree

i've really enjoyed the images in this thread. it's opened my eyes to GO watches, and now i can't stop thinking about the seventies model. beautiful watches.


----------



## AaaVee

GO Senator Karree - not seen very often.. ;-)


----------



## Orsoni

My Senator Seventies and PanoMaticLunar


----------



## Ipromise

Thanks for all the great pics, everyone. GO is my realistic grail brand. I don't think I'll ever want to spend the money on an ALS, but this is a pretty damn good compromise. Just gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## meloie

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 1125422


Terrific photo!

Kudos to you!


----------



## BostonWatcher

My first GO.....but not my last.















Cheers,

Walter


----------



## gatster

plmilligan1968 said:


> My GO Sports Evolution GMT in it's presentation box.
> GO make great watches.
> 
> Paul.
> View attachment 1575837


I've been looking at one of these of late on Ebay...what are your general thoughts?


----------



## fargo




----------



## Popeye69

Here's a quick phone cam shot of my 3 from this great under valued brand...


----------



## Christofle

Brushing up on some course material for tomorrow.


----------



## CitizenM

Popeye69 said:


> Here's a quick phone cam shot of my 3 from this great under valued brand...
> View attachment 1641020


Let's see some more of those sweet panoreserve shots.


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Popeye69

CitizenM said:


> Let's see some more of those sweet panoreserve shots.


My pleasure........


----------



## CitizenM

I'm not sure if I've asked you already, but what's your accuracy been like on the PR?


----------



## Popeye69

CitizenM said:


> I'm not sure if I've asked you already, but what's your accuracy been like on the PR?


I don't generally measure the accuracy of my watches as they tend to be in rotation fairly often.
However I was wearing the PR for a full week last week and I had no cause to adjust it at any point when compared to my phone time.
Sorry I can't be more specific than that.


----------



## CitizenM

Popeye69 said:


> I don't generally measure the accuracy of my watches as they tend to be in rotation fairly often.
> However I was wearing the PR for a full week last week and I had no cause to adjust it at any point when compared to my phone time.
> Sorry I can't be more specific than that.


That's ok! You've been a great help already. Very seriously considering the PR. Any dealer you'd recommend?


----------



## Popeye69

CitizenM said:


> That's ok! You've been a great help already. Very seriously considering the PR. Any dealer you'd recommend?


PM sent


----------



## andylliao

Same here. 

(Patient)


----------



## ashish642

Don't own a GO yet but got a chance to try a few on at their boutique in Dubai and I must say that one of these two will probably be in my collection in the near future. Leaning towards the seventies more.


----------



## Orsoni

I made the mistake of trying on the Senator Seventies.

The next day, I went back and bought it.


----------



## andylliao

Orsoni said:


> I made the mistake of trying on the Senator Seventies.
> 
> The next day, I went back and bought it.


I'm trying to convince my mind for this watch but the square face somehow not fit my wrist nicely.


----------



## mikeylacroix




----------



## amq

Finally arrived


----------



## HRC-E.B.

amq said:


> Finally arrived


One of my favorite models in their line-up! I will have a very hard time to make my mind up when the funds are assembled to get my next piece, hesitating between this one, the PanoReserve, the Panomaticlunar, the Panomatic Inverse, or the IWC Portugese 7-day auto, which looks somewhat similar to this extremely beautiful GO of yours!


----------



## jnadz

My recent acquisition. A gift to myself for a business milestone. It's different and seems to be a "love it or hate it" type of watch... Needless to say... I love it.


----------



## amq

HRC-E.B. said:


> One of my favorite models in their line-up! I will have a very hard time to make my mind up when the funds are assembled to get my next piece, hesitating between this one, the PanoReserve, the Panomaticlunar, the Panomatic Inverse, or the IWC Portugese 7-day auto, which looks somewhat similar to this extremely beautiful GO of yours!


Happy you like it . I was considering exactly the same watches as you are + the JLC ultra thin moon (which was way too small on my wrist).

In the end I decided for this one because i find it the most toned down and clean of them, and compared with IWC I just like the brand GO better.

/Andreas


----------



## HRC-E.B.

amq said:


> Happy you like it . I was considering exactly the same watches as you are + the JLC ultra thin moon (which was way too small on my wrist).
> 
> In the end I decided for this one because i find it the most toned down and clean of them, and compared with IWC I just like the brand GO better.
> 
> /Andreas


How's the size working for you? I think I might prefer the Observer for its more understated appearance and refined fit and finish, but since the IWC is close, and 2 mm smaller, it sounds like it may be a better fit...?

I haven't tried either one on, and I don't know what the lug length of each is, so I'll obviously have to try them on, but I was curious to know your impression of this somewhat dressy watch, in light of its "generous" proportions at 44mm?


----------



## darby11

HRC-E.B. said:


> How's the size working for you? I think I might prefer the Observer for its more understated appearance and refined fit and finish, but since the IWC is close, and 2 mm smaller, it sounds like it may be a better fit...?
> 
> I haven't tried either one on, and I don't know what the lug length of each is, so I'll obviously have to try them on, but I was curious to know your impression of this somewhat dressy watch, in light of its "generous" proportions at 44mm?


Had 7 day, way too big. I swapped that for










Loving the trade so far. Size is smaller and thinner than 7 day. 7 day has a better backside view though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## logan2z




----------



## tempocalypse

darby11 said:


> Had 7 day, way too big. I swapped that for
> 
> Loving the trade so far. Size is smaller and thinner than 7 day. 7 day has a better backside view though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Eh, for me the PanoReserve's movement looks way better! The 7 day might look more intricate with more exposed components and a nice rotor but the engraved balance cock and and gold chatons of the Pano are more special. Enjoy the watch!


----------



## darby11

tempocalypse said:


> Eh, for me the PanoReserve's movement looks way better! The 7 day might look more intricate with more exposed components and a nice rotor but the engraved balance cock and and gold chatons of the Pano are more special. Enjoy the watch!


Fair enough, it's my first manual wind, so it's fair to say I'm used to the rotor. You are correct in that I wish the movement was more exposed.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amq

HRC-E.B. said:


> How's the size working for you? I think I might prefer the Observer for its more understated appearance and refined fit and finish, but since the IWC is close, and 2 mm smaller, it sounds like it may be a better fit...?
> 
> I haven't tried either one on, and I don't know what the lug length of each is, so I'll obviously have to try them on, but I was curious to know your impression of this somewhat dressy watch, in light of its "generous" proportions at 44mm?


It definitely is larger than the others I have looked at but after trying it on I found it very suiting for my taste. Try them and see which one you prefer.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

amq said:


> It definitely is larger than the others I have looked at but after trying it on I found it very suiting for my taste. Try them and see which one you prefer.


I did just that last Friday!









They didn't have the 500107 (with blue hands and numerals, but this one still gives a good idea of similarities and differences).

Size-wise, the two are much more similar than their 42 mm (IWC) vs 44 mm (GO) would suggest. The GO, despite being a tad bigger at 44 mm, has slightly shorter lugs than the IWC, so the two fit about the same on my wrist, perhaps with a very slight advantage to the GO even. The bezel on the GO is a bit thicker, but overall dial dimensions are very similar, at least at regular viewing distances, with the IWC looking slightly larger. One thing that is clear: from the back, the IWC 50011 movement fills the case better than the GO Caliber 100-14, which looks positively puny in comparison. The fit and finish is superior on the GO, but the detailing is more microscopic, whereas everything is much more plain to see, more "in your face" with the IWC. Another difference, which I did not expect, is a rather hefty price difference between the two, at least at retail: the GO retails for CDN$10,800, while the IWC retails for almost $14,000, a whopping $3K difference. I have to say I was surprised by this, as these two watches go very much head-to-head in my view, in terms of quality, brand pedigree, etc., where the strengths and weaknesses of each brand offset those of the other.

Overall, I find it very difficult to choose between the two (and I would need to take a better look at the 500107 (blue) IWC before making a final choice.

GO Observer:
Pros: well balanced, refined, tasteful and understated expression of a classic design. Beautiful off-white dial, best "big date" in the business, beautifully shaped and perfectly tinted blued hands, exquisite fit and finish, overall refinement, excellent value/price ratio.
Cons: small movement, elements of finish more difficult to appreciate, slightly more austere design, dial comparatively a bit smaller with shiny bezel that may be prone to scratches, smaller power reserve, inset pusher for date correction.

IWC Portuguese:
Pros: Clearer (huge!) dial with more pop, beautiful snailing on the subdials, arguably better dial/subdials proportion, 7-day reserve, slow-beat movement, beautiful (gigantic!) movement that fills the case perfectly, a tad sportier (more versatile?), date adjustment via the crown
Cons: More exhuberant design is not as dressy (could be a plus for some), hands more bland than the GO's, fit and finish of movement more pedestrian by a small margin, hard-to-justify price 30% price difference

It is hard to imagine anyone being disappointed with any of those two watches. At the same price, I still can't pick a favorite, as they are both similar yet different in certain important areas at the same time. Surprisingly, as much as I've lusted for a Portuguese, I found myself drawn to the GO time and again, despite it being a bit more "plain". I guess that's where the GO's magic lies: it manages to play all the right notes without being overly "loud" about it. It does everything in a very restrained, tasteful manner, with elegance and flair, and flawless execution. Given the significant price gap, I think the choice may have made itself, however.

Do the experts around here no how much these respective pieces go for a regular "street" prices from preferred ADs or preferred vendors?


----------



## logan2z

Excellent summary. I recently made the same comparison and came down on the side of the GO. 

One thing you didn't mention was the case thickness of the two watches. The IWC is significantly thicker than the GO and made the watch feel clunkier IMO. That and the thin bezel of the IWC results in the perception that it is a much larger watch than the GO - despite the GO having the larger diameter. The hands of the GO are superior IMO as well - more classically styled and the bluing is beautifully done. The date on the GO , as you pointed out, is one of the best in the business. 

There's no doubt that the IWC is a beautiful watch, and I thought for a long time that it was "the one". But once I tried on the GO it was clear to me that it was simply more of what I was looking for. And the fact that it came in at thousands less than the IWC was gravy.

Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## mark1958

I also went with the GO when making this comparison. I went through the specific plus and minuses mentioned but in the end I really just like the GO look. The thickness was another factor that pushed me to the GO side.



logan2z said:


> Excellent summary. I recently made the same comparison and came down on the side of the GO.
> 
> One thing you didn't mention was the case thickness of the two watches. The IWC is significantly thicker than the GO and made the watch feel clunkier IMO. That and the thin bezel of the IWC results in the perception that it is a much larger watch than the GO - despite the GO having the larger diameter. The hands of the GO are superior IMO as well - more classically styled and the bluing is beautifully done. The date on the GO , as you pointed out, is one of the best in the business.
> 
> There's no doubt that the IWC is a beautiful watch, and I thought for a long time that it was "the one". But once I tried on the GO it was clear to me that it was simply more of what I was looking for. And the fact that it came in at thousands less than the IWC was gravy.
> 
> Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## amq

HRC-E.B. said:


> GO Observer:
> Pros: well balanced, refined, tasteful and understated expression of a classic design. Beautiful off-white dial, best "big date" in the business, beautifully shaped and perfectly tinted blued hands, exquisite fit and finish, overall refinement, excellent value/price ratio.
> Cons: small movement, elements of finish more difficult to appreciate, slightly more austere design, dial comparatively a bit smaller with shiny bezel that may be prone to scratches, smaller power reserve, inset pusher for date correction.
> 
> IWC Portuguese:
> Pros: Clearer (huge!) dial with more pop, beautiful snailing on the subdials, arguably better dial/subdials proportion, 7-day reserve, slow-beat movement, beautiful (gigantic!) movement that fills the case perfectly, a tad sportier (more versatile?), date adjustment via the crown
> Cons: More exhuberant design is not as dressy (could be a plus for some), hands more bland than the GO's, fit and finish of movement more pedestrian by a small margin, hard-to-justify price 30% price difference


Good comparison!

For me the things that stand out with the GO are the blue hands, big date (of course) and the typeface of the numbers.

I got it with a ca. 20% discount off the official GO list-price.


----------



## logan2z

amq said:


> I got it with a ca. 20% discount off the official GO list-price.


I got the exact same discount.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Thanks everyone and congrats again to the new proud owners. I hope to have my own Senator Observer to post on this page sooner rather than later!


----------



## sergio65

I also went for the GO. The case thickness was a deal breaker on the IWC, and I didn't want to miss the GO's big date. 
In the end the only plus of the IWC was the PR, and (maybe) a more established brand name, otherwise on all other aspects, including overall feel of quality the GO is (slightly) better imo.


----------



## aardvarkbark

I like the larger subdials of the GO as well as the asymmetry between the two in both the diameter of the tracks and shape and size of hands. Adds interest.


----------



## HRC-E.B.

One thing I realize as I ponder this further is that I actually "prefer" the GO, and that has nothing to do with any real shortcoming of the IWC. The GO seems to be a weird case of "less is more" and its appeal as a whole is simply greater than "the sum of its parts". I guess those are the signs that a piece is really attractive to me: liking it for reasons that can't quite be rationalized. I'll more than likely go with the GO.


----------



## MR CARDOSO

see below


----------



## MR CARDOSO

darby11 said:


> one of my dream watch in, my dream car maker


----------



## Tangomat602




----------



## jnadz

Another pic of my new favorite watch


----------



## tempocalypse

Thought I would post a couple more Panograph pics.


----------



## pamaro

From the early 90s.


----------



## sergio65

I should make more pics soon 
My third, now I have one of each serie


----------



## darby11

sergio65 said:


> I should make more pics soon
> My third, now I have one of each serie


This is beautiful

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kwang411

Here's my PanoMaticLunar, one of my favourites right now.

PanoMaticLunar by Kevin Wang, on Flickr

PanoMaticLunar Back by Kevin Wang, on Flickr

Double Swan Neck by Kevin Wang, on Flickr

Moonphase Complication by Kevin Wang, on Flickr

PanoMaticLunar by Kevin Wang, on Flickr


----------



## smalleq




----------



## sergio65




----------



## Ipromise

sergio65 said:


>


Damn fine looking watch!


----------



## edwinxx

The Senator Panorama date and moonphase doesn't seem to get enough love here


----------



## sergio65

edwinxx said:


> More GO love
> View attachment 6661842
> 
> The Senator Panorama date and moonphase doesn't seem to get enough love here


It's a fantastic watch, if only they didn't cut the 4.

For this reason I prefer the non-date version.

I think most will ignore this minor flaw, but I cannot stop seeing it.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## Zuger




----------



## UberDave

Senator Observer on matte brown strap


----------



## VSV_ler_280

View attachment 7172530


----------



## Uhrmensch

Senator Sixties Square Chrono here
Cheers


----------



## sergio65




----------



## mfear

Picked this up this morning:


----------



## Jazzmaster

Seventies Chronograph...


----------



## hoppes-no9

Jazzmaster said:


> Seventies Chronograph...


Wow, that is spectacular. One day....


----------



## Kreyke

sergio65 said:


>


how dare you not post photos of the caseback too


----------



## sergio65

I did, resending....







[/URL]DSC_8468 by Sergio.65, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## andylliao




----------



## BlueIn2Red

I joined the blue club too! Really hard to photograph this watch properly as the dial colour changes so much with different lighting.


----------



## hornsup84

AndyGarton said:


> I joined the blue club too! Really hard to photograph this watch properly as the dial colour changes so much with different lighting.


Quite stunning, nice pics!


----------



## sergio65

Welcome  let me know how your's is doing mine is a bit fast at +4/+5 but very consistent ... thinking about having it adjusted though


----------



## BlueIn2Red

sergio65 said:


> Welcome  let me know how your's is doing mine is a bit fast at +4/+5 but very consistent ... thinking about having it adjusted though


Luckily mine is really good, my most accurate watch pretty much, less than a second a day fast. Up to you of course, but +4/+5 doesn't seem too bad to me (my new-ish AP is +15!).


----------



## sergio65

AndyGarton said:


> Luckily mine is really good, my most accurate watch pretty much, less than a second a day fast. Up to you of course, but +4/+5 doesn't seem too bad to me (my new-ish AP is +15!).


+15 isn't acceptable for an AP I guess there must be something wrong, like the watch being magnetized
My GO 60's chrono is pretty good at +1/+2 and the GO observer is spot on .. about +1 every 2 days so I'm a bit disappointed with the pano. but the consistency is excellent, I put the watch on a timing at the rate is the same in virtually all positions between +4 and +6 while it varies much more on all my other more 'accurate' watches ...


----------



## BlueIn2Red

I've demagnetised it so it isn't that unfortunately. It's annoying, but not enough for me to warrant sending it off and losing it for several weeks yet. I actually quite enjoy the increased interaction with the watch in a weird way - my rough routine is to set it 30 seconds slow every four days so that I'm never more than 30 seconds out! It is very consistent at +15 though, so "just" needs regulating, which I'll have done when it goes off for its extra warranty year pressure test.


----------



## sergio65

well it seems accuracy is not the most important thing


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Indeed, definitely not for me! Otherwise we'd all be wearing digital quartz watches right? 

(Seriously, accuracy is still important of course, but I'm frankly amazed that mechanical watches can be as accurate as they are.)


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Those are the best pictures of this particular watch I have seen to date! Wow! Makes me want one pretty badly!



kwang411 said:


> Here's my PanoMaticLunar, one of my favourites right now.
> 
> PanoMaticLunar by Kevin Wang, on Flickr
> 
> PanoMaticLunar Back by Kevin Wang, on Flickr
> 
> Double Swan Neck by Kevin Wang, on Flickr
> 
> Moonphase Complication by Kevin Wang, on Flickr
> 
> PanoMaticLunar by Kevin Wang, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 7067082


----------



## logan2z




----------



## hoppes-no9

Sixties chrono


----------



## HRC-E.B.

Finally, after much deliberation, hesitation and trepidation over almost 2 years (see post #118 here), an unexpected alignment of circumstances and some help from a nice dealer in Firenze, I will be coming home from my honeymoon trip with this other beauty travelling with me, finally!


----------



## Solomente

HRC-E.B. said:


> Finally, after much deliberation, hesitation and trepidation over almost 2 years (see post #118 here), an unexpected alignment of circumstances and some help from a nice dealer in Firenze, I will be coming home from my honeymoon trip with this other beauty travelling with me, finally!


Congratulations, that is awesome! What a great story (and watch) to pass along to your future kids


----------



## poised




----------



## sergio65

HRC-E.B. said:


> Finally, after much deliberation, hesitation and trepidation over almost 2 years (see post #118 here), an unexpected alignment of circumstances and some help from a nice dealer in Firenze, I will be coming home from my honeymoon trip with this other beauty travelling with me, finally!


Congrats, love mine too ...


----------



## logan2z

sergio65 said:


> Congrats, love mine too ...


Me too


----------



## Amigos

in black


----------



## hoppes-no9

HRC-E.B. said:


> Finally, after much deliberation, hesitation and trepidation over almost 2 years (see post #118 here), an unexpected alignment of circumstances and some help from a nice dealer in Firenze, I will be coming home from my honeymoon trip with this other beauty travelling with me, finally!


Sounds like a win-win! Congrats on both.


----------



## wkw

Took a pic of my senator a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emospence

Some amazing watches in here..

Question, does the blue Panoreserve only come with blue strap?


----------



## hornsup84

Emospence said:


> Some amazing watches in here..
> 
> Question, does the blue Panoreserve only come with blue strap?


You can get it with a bracelet. PanoReserve < DetailÂ <Â The 4 PillarsÂ <Â Collection | Glashütte Original


----------



## aedward5

wkw said:


> Took a pic of my senator a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the band on your senator. I'm assuming your AD was able to source that for you. It doesn't seem to be a configurable option on the glashutte site. What reference number is the bracelet?


----------



## Jazzmaster

My GO Twentieth Century Vintage trio...










Seventies Chronograph...










Sixties Iconic...










Sixties Iconic Square...


----------



## schrop

Hell yes - I really wanted to get a second Iconic. Good for you. Even though it is a limited edition I wear the hell out of mine (just like all my watches)...


----------



## Jazzmaster

Yesterday, I welcomed another GO to the fold -- the Senator Chronograph "Capital Edition"...


----------



## PJ S

Now that is one sweet looking watch!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch

Granddad and Grandson:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 3leggedpony

Seventies date


----------



## ehan87




----------



## nicholasnick




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## TrlRnr




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Jazzmaster

Here are some updated photos of my crew...


----------



## IGotId

Jazzmaster said:


> Here are some updated photos of my crew...
> 
> View attachment 15412382
> 
> 
> View attachment 15412386
> 
> View attachment 15412388
> 
> View attachment 15412389


Nice collection! I've had my eyes on certain GOs but haven't found one that is 'just right' for me yet!


----------



## omeglycine

Jazzmaster said:


> Here are some updated photos of my crew...
> 
> View attachment 15412382
> 
> 
> View attachment 15412386
> 
> View attachment 15412388
> 
> View attachment 15412389


You and Jocke have two of the most impressive GO collections I can think of. Just outstanding.


----------



## Jazzmaster

omeglycine said:


> You and Jocke have two of the most impressive GO collections I can think of. Just outstanding.


Very nice of you to say -- thank you.


----------



## omeglycine




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Watches123

Jazzmaster said:


> Here are some updated photos of my crew...
> 
> View attachment 15412382
> 
> 
> View attachment 15412386
> 
> View attachment 15412388
> 
> View attachment 15412389


Wowza, that is one impressive G.O. collection there! Which one is your favorite???

Best Wishes,
Don


----------



## Watches123

I only have one, the Senator Pointer Hand Date in Silver. I really love this watch.... how the applied indices catch the light, how the sunken subdials add depth, the texture of the silver dial finish, and just the balanced nature of the design.

I would like to add another G.O. to my collection, but can't seem to decide which one to add as they are all so unique and beautiful. I will try and attach a few pic's of my Hand Date as well as one of my current collection in case anyone would have a suggestion as to which G.O. would be a good addition 

Wishing you all the very best of health!
Don


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

Did I post yet? Can't remember


----------



## dinexus

_Really_ wish the Senator Seventies was just a hair thinner and maybe 2mm smaller. It really has the build quality chops to go toe-to-toe with the true greats in this space.


----------



## Jazzmaster

omeglycine said:


> View attachment 15412881


I love this version of the Senator Excellence! The arabics and Alpha hands borrowed from the Senator Observer just look fantastic. And the mesh bracelet is a nice touch!

Don't I remember that you also have (or, had) a silver-dial Sixties?


----------



## Jazzmaster

Watches123 said:


> Wowza, that is one impressive G.O. collection there! Which one is your favorite???
> 
> Best Wishes,
> Don


Thanks! To be honest, choosing a favorite is next to impossible -- they each have distinct characteristics that I love. I know -- that's a cop out, but true!


----------



## omeglycine

Jazzmaster said:


> I love this version of the Senator Excellence! The arabics and Alpha hands borrowed from the Senator Observer just look fantastic. And the mesh bracelet is a nice touch!
> 
> Don't I remember that you also have (or, had) a silver-dial Sixties?


Thank you, and great memory! I did own one a few years back. No longer with me, but the Senator Excellence will be with me for the long haul, and might be joined by another GO in the future (green dial PML or perhaps one of their many great chronograph models).


----------



## Orisginal

Common amongst GO's in general. But doubt I'll see one in the wild in my lifetime 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Jazzmaster said:


> Thanks! To be honest, choosing a favorite is next to impossible -- they each have distinct characteristics that I love. I know -- that's a cop out, but true!


How do the Senator chronograph and Seventies chronograph compare in terms of fitment on the wrist, versatility, comfort and finishing? They both look amazing!


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Dimardi

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 15465931


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dimardi

GO Senator Hand Date


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## 41Mets

From today. Three different greens










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

